# Homemade traps



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone out make or have thought of to make some homemade traps looking to get some smaller traps in my line... Ive kinda got and idea on some but its hard to find the hardenough springs... its made out of 2 1/2 in square tubing 2by2 plate some bolts and door that fits in the tubin and a nail coming off the small plat at bottom which goes up and down on the bolts the nail catchs the doors which has springs beide it on a bolt and when **** reacies in for bait bumps the plate and door smashs his hand in... what do you uys think never seen any just like it got my idea for three for diff. looking ones only thing i got money in is springs casue such small mount of metal places just let me dig around there dumsters for the scrap pieces they dont mind me taking lil bit here and there...makes me traps... anyone one else make in homemade ones...


----------

